# Let's Prevent World War 3!



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 19, 2015)

Recently, ISIS has been showing increasingly aggressive cold-blooded tendencies, like the Paris Attacks. The hacking group Anonymous has been targeting their social media which seems to be helping slow their recruitment, but the NSA and other counter-terrorism organizations have been struggling to monitor their communications because they've been using the currently un-cracked Tor network. Several weeks ago, when I read an article about that, I dropped all my projects to research Tor, and try to find a weakness. Although I didn't find a weakness in the anonymity or encryption, I think I found a way to cripple the entire network, rendering it practically useless. Here is my idea:

The Tor network is based on communication passing through an onion-like web of proxy servers, which anonymizes the users. However, the massive number of proxy servers slows down the connection speeds to several hundred kilobytes per seconds. The Tor network is also very slow because some people torrent massive illegal files through the Tor network. (mostly movies) There has been no solution for this other than encouraging more people to run relay and exit nodes. Now, what would happen if hundreds of people who want to fight ISIS each set up their computers to devour as much Tor bandwidth as possible. I suspect that this would cripple the entire network, if done properly. If there were a solution to this flaw in the Tor network, it would have already been fixed because of the torrent issue. The only drawback is that, if my idea works, the ENTIRE Tor network would die. These are the pros and cons of the death of Tor:

Pros:
- Very severe difficulties for ISIS's communications, which would hopefully last long enough for other countries to retaliate. They may even make a mistake and choose a new communications method that counter-terrorism organizations CAN monitor!
- Harder for people to ruin their lives with drugs.
- Less child pornography.

Cons:
- Harder to share sensitive information without being traced and caught.
- Harder to keep websites uncensored.
- Harder to access censored information from closed countries. (But not much harder.)

Now, to participate in this campaign, simply follow these steps:

1 - Download and install the Tor Browser Bundle.
2 - Download and install qBittorrent. (Other clients probably work too, but I know qBittorrent does.)
3 - Open the Tor browser.
4 - Open "Tor Browser\Browser\TorBrowser\Data\Tor\torrc-defaults" in a text editor, and make a note of the SocksPort number listed. (It usually is 9150.)
4 - Open qBittorrent.
5 - Goto Tools-> Options-> Connection
6 - In "Proxy Server" set "Type" to "SOCKS5", "Host" to "127.0.0.1", and "Port" to the Tor SocksPort you found in step 4. Also make sure that "Use proxy for peer connections." and "Disable connections not supported by proxies." are both checked.
7 - Open this torrent in qBittorrent. If everything worked right, it should start downloading soon! This torrent is also specially designed so that you if you set the download destination to an NTFS compressed folder, it will only take 300MB of disk space instead of 5GB!
8 - When this torrent finishes downloading, simply delete the files and restart it! (Even if you forget to delete and restart this torrent, the seeding should still use some Tor bandwidth.)

And don't worry about it using too much of your regular internet bandwidth. Your computer normally shunts hundreds megabytes of data back and forth when you use the clearweb, so a few hundred extra kilobytes through Tor shouldn't make a noticeable difference.

If the torrent doesn't download after you've followed the above steps, try asking Google for help. Or, you can try this alternate method:


Spoiler: Alternate Method



1.Go to piratebrowser.com and download piratebrowser1.0b.

2.Run the downloaded .exe file_ You may be prompted to verify the application, press "Run"_

3.Select the desination folder and press "Extract"_ (It will create a PirateBrowser folder in the path you assign)_

4.Go to the new directory and copy the "Start PirateBrowser.exe" file, the "app" folder, and the "data" folder to your Torrent client _(e.g. C:\Users\Username\Appdata\Local\uTorrent)_

5.Open the "Data" folder You just copied, go in to the "Vidalia" and open "vidalia.conf" file with a text editor, and replace "BrowserDirectory=..\\FirefoxPortable\\App\\Firefox" with "BrowserDirectory=..\\", and "BrowserExecutable=piratefox.exe" with "BrowserExecutable=(you torrent clients main executable)" _(e.g. "BrowserExecutable= uTorrent.exe")_

6.Run "Start PirateBrowser.exe"

7. Go in to the torrent client's proxy settings, set them to "Type" to Socks4, "Proxy address" to 127.0.0.1, "Port" to 9050, and check hostname lookups, P2P, Disable unsupported connections, and disable local DNS. 

8. Optional: Go to the "Bandwidth" settings, and set everything in the "Number of Connections" box to 999.



If you're hesitant to participate in this campaign, simply ask yourself this: "Is easily getting child porn and drugs really worth a much higher risk of World War 3 to you?"

If you're wondering just how evil ISIS really is, just go here to see pictures and videos of them MURDERING INNOCENT CHILDREN: (WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT) Then, just imagine them doing that to your child! (Or a child you're friends with if you don't have children.)

Please share the black text part of this post and the magnet link or torrent file with all your friends so that as many people as possible can participate in this campaign!

^ -------------- [Please share the part above this line] -------------- ^

Another way you could help is if you have experience in programming apps that use the Tor network, you could help develop an application that runs in the background of computers and does nothing but devour as much Tor bandwidth as it can! That would make it much easier for people to participate in this campaign.

I'm eager to hear any comments and/or questions!

Also, if it turns out that my idea really does work, I would appreciate it if I remained anonymous in any other posts that share my idea. I don't care about getting the credit, I just want to help save the free world!

Note to moderators: If this is the wrong section for this thread, please move it where it belongs.


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 19, 2015)

Are you going to release the 5.4.0 exploit Soon™?


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 19, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Are you going to release the 5.4.0 exploit Soon™?


Uhh, I'm not working on any Wii U exploits right now. If you mean Uwizard 1.2.0, then I plan to release it some time next week.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 19, 2015)

Seems interesting. I might try this when I get home. I have 2 wifi networks so I will set up 2 PCs on one network and 2 onot the other and I'll just torrent lots of massive files


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 19, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Seems interesting. I might try this when I get home. I have 2 wifi networks so I will set up 2 PCs on one network and 2 onot the other and I'll just torrent lots of massive files


I've just created a torrent file and a guide for torrenting through Tor. (Reread the OP.) You can use that torrent to maximize Tor bandwidth and minimize storage space! (Of course, it couldn't hurt to add other torrents too!)


----------



## jamieyello (Nov 20, 2015)

Wait, you want to take down all of Tor, the drug peddling network and all of the underground deep web, used by the people of communist countries to get a glimpse of the outside world, used by pedophiles and drug addicts, just to make it inaccessible to ISIS? That sounds fun and devious, but will even work? Even if you slow it to a byte a second that'll still be enough to send an e-mail. You'll also need a lot more people than "1 people currently viewing this thread".

I would never attack the tor network normally, because I like the tor network and everything it stands for, but to temporarily blind it just to make their next attack a little harder to pull off? Why not.

How long until some tor dev retaliates I wonder. Or if. I'll give your thing a shot, maybe tell a couple other people to join in.

Sorry tor. :/







So this is set up correctly? I'm using uTorrent.

Hmm... doesn't seem to work. It doesn't download anything in bittorrent either.


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

jamieyello said:


> Wait, you want to take down all of Tor, the drug peddling network and all of the underground deep web, used by the people of communist countries to get a glimpse of the outside world, used by pedophiles and drug addicts, just to make it inaccessible to ISIS? That sounds fun and devious, but will even work? Even if you slow it to a byte a second that'll still be enough to send an e-mail. You'll also need a lot more people than "1 people currently viewing this thread".
> 
> I would never attack the tor network normally, because I like the tor network and everything it stands for, but to temporarily blind it just to make their next attack a little harder to pull off? Why not.
> 
> ...


I'm glad people are listening! And yes you have a very good point: After the ISIS crisis has passed, Tor could be used again! Also, even if it is a byte a second, that would still be quite a monkey wrench in their communications network. No more vids or HD pics at that speed.

Also, make sure you have the Tor browser open. The Tor connection is only open when the browser is.

EDIT: You could also just try downloading my torrent with the proxy off just to make sure you can connect to me seeding it and the problem isn't on my end.


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

Nervermind this post.


----------



## jamieyello (Nov 20, 2015)

Mr. Mysterio said:


> Yes!!! I see you jamieyello as a peer for the torrent! It's working!



I had it run normally without proxy.  I'll keep messing with it.


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

jamieyello said:


> I had it run normally without proxy.  I'll keep messing with it.


Also try closing the torrent client and Tor, then opening Tor, then opening the client, in that order. You could also try 9050 for the port or 9151.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

You could also try downloading the latest version of Tor and qBittorrent. That's what's working for me.


----------



## jamieyello (Nov 20, 2015)

Weirdly enough it shows my peers but nothing will download, not even random music from tpb. Maybe it's because I'm using Windows 10.

I'll keep messing with it, I'll keep trying with different torrent clients.


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

jamieyello said:


> Weirdly enough it shows my peers but nothing will download, not even random music from tpb. Maybe it's because I'm using Windows 10.
> 
> I'll keep messing with it, I'll keep trying with different torrent clients.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't get it


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I don't get it


Specifically?


----------



## jamieyello (Nov 20, 2015)

Hmmm.. are you sure you have the instructions for setting up a torrent over the tor network right? Overlord google tells me there's an extra step involving *Privoxy
*
https://swapniel99.wordpress.com/2013/07/29/using-torrent-over-tor/


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

jamieyello said:


> Hmmm.. are you sure you have the instructions for setting up a torrent over the tor network right? Overlord google tells me there's an extra step involving *Privoxy
> *
> https://swapniel99.wordpress.com/2013/07/29/using-torrent-over-tor/


Hmm, well I seem to have gotten it to work for me with the instructions in the OP. I used this website to make sure I really was using Tor for the torrent. However, I don't think it would hurt to try Privoxy, since my method isn't working for you. Maybe as you suggested, Windows 10 has something to do with it. I'm using Windows 7.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Nov 20, 2015)

Mr. Mysterio said:


> Also try closing the torrent client and Tor, then opening Tor, then opening the client, in that order. You could also try 9050 for the port or 9151.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> You could also try downloading the latest version of Tor and qBittorrent. That's what's working for me.


Nice DDOS attack, I have been slowing down the Tor network for ages with Torrents (Linux Distros) for ages, so let me give you a tutorial on how to do it right;

1.Go to piratebrowser.com and download piratebrowser1.0b.

2.Run the downloaded .exe file_ You may be prompted to verify the application, press "Run"_

3.Select the desination folder and press "Extract"_ (It will create a PirateBrowser folder in the path you assign)_

4.Go to the new directory and copy the "Start PirateBrowser.exe" file, the "app" folder, and the "data" folder to your Torrent client _(e.g. C:\Users\Username\Appdata\Local\uTorrent)_

5.Open the "Data" folder You just copied, go in to the "Vidalia" and open "vidalia.conf" file with a text editor, and replace "BrowserDirectory=..\\FirefoxPortable\\App\\Firefox" with "BrowserDirectory=..\\", and "BrowserExecutable=piratefox.exe" with "BrowserExecutable=(you torrent clients main executable)" _(e.g. "BrowserExecutable= uTorrent.exe")_

6.Run "Start PirateBrowser.exe"

7. Go in to the torrent client's proxy settings, set them to "Type" to Socks4, "Proxy address" to 127.0.0.1, "Port" to 9050, and check hostname lookups, P2P, Disable unsupported connections, and disable local DNS. 

8. Optional: Go to the "Bandwidth" settings, and set everything in the "Number of Connections" box to 999.


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> Nice DDOS attack, I have been slowing down the Tor network for ages with Torrents (Linux Distros) for ages, so let me give you a tutorial on how to do it right;
> 
> 1.Go to piratebrowser.com and download piratebrowser1.0b.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks! Check this out jamieyello, maybe it'll work for you!

I'll admit that several weeks ago, I didn't even know what Tor was. Since you seem to be an expert on this, would you mind answering this question: Why did my method work for me, if it was wrong? (I'm not criticizing you, I just am curious.)


----------



## Konno Ryo (Nov 20, 2015)

Mr. Mysterio said:


> Wow, thanks! Check this out jamieyello, maybe it'll work for you!
> I'll admit that several weeks ago, I didn't even know what Tor was. Since you seem to be an expert on this, would you mind answering this question: Why did my method work for me, if it was wrong? (I'm not criticizing you, I just am curious.)


If it is not set up right web traffic will just go past Tor on to your normal network;


			
				https://www.torproject.org/download/download.html.en said:
			
		

> Tor does not protect all of your computer's Internet traffic when you run it. Tor only protects your applications that are properly configured to send their Internet traffic through Tor. To avoid problems with Tor configuration, we strongly recommend you use the Tor Browser. It is pre-configured to protect your privacy and anonymity on the web as long as you're browsing with the Tor Browser itself. Almost any other web browser configuration is likely to be unsafe to use with Tor.


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> If it is not set up right web traffic will just go past Tor on to your normal network;


I did check my IP address and it was different than without using my method. Why?


----------



## Konno Ryo (Nov 20, 2015)

Mr. Mysterio said:


> I did check my IP address and it was different than without using my method. Why?


Depends did you check though the browser, or qBittorrent?


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> Depends did you check though the browser, or qBittorrent?


What do you mean? I checked it through that https://ipleak.net/ website I linked to. How do I check it in qBittorrent?


----------



## Konno Ryo (Nov 20, 2015)

Mr. Mysterio said:


> What do you mean? I checked it through that https://ipleak.net/ website I linked to. How do I check it in qBittorrent?


Scroll to the bottom of the page, and click the "Torrent Address detection" button.


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> Scroll to the bottom of the page, and click the "Torrent Address detection" button.


Oh. That's actually what I did. I guess I didn't explain it very well. Anyway, it didn't show my real IP like it did when I turned the proxy off in qBittorrent.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Nov 20, 2015)

Mr. Mysterio said:


> Oh. That's actually what I did. I guess I didn't explain it very well. Anyway, it didn't show my real IP like it did when I turned the proxy off in qBittorrent.


Well your config will allow most of your P2P traffic though Tor, my config routes ALL traffic though Tor (except the last step it just Increases traffic), and you don't need to have the browser open, so it will not slow down your computer as much.


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> Well your config will allow most of your P2P traffic though Tor, my config routes ALL traffic though Tor (except the last step it just Increases traffic), and you don't need to have the browser open, so it will not slow down your computer as much.


Ok, I added your method to the OP. I only added it as an alternate method because some people might feel uncomfortable using software called "The Pirate Browser".


----------



## jamieyello (Nov 20, 2015)

Hmm.. Even with Konno Ryo's advice I still haven't gotten it to work, everything works and uTorrent starts, it's just upload/download speed is 0/kbps. Probably Windows 10's fault. I knew I shouldn't have upgraded so soon.

Welp even if I can't bog tor with torrent bandwidth, I can still do some kind of bogging. I can access the tor browser, now I just need a website that will stream me unlimited data, something like an online bandwidth stress test, accept it never ends. Same thing, right? Anyone know a good website like that? Like Twitch Mega or YouTube except never ending.

Twitch works, too bad it bogs down my antique CPU usage, which also means I can't handle more than one Twitch stream at once. I'll be getting a new PC soon enough hopefully.







How's this bandwidth? Not good enough?

Bob Ross 24/7 stream incoming


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

jamieyello said:


> Hmm.. Even with Konno Ryo's advice I still haven't gotten it to work, everything works and uTorrent starts, it's just upload/download speed is 0/kbps. Probably Windows 10's fault. I knew I shouldn't have upgraded so soon.
> 
> Welp even if I can't bog tor with torrent bandwidth, I can still do some kind of bogging. I can access the tor browser, now I just need a website that will stream me unlimited data, something like an online bandwidth stress test, accept it never ends. Same thing, right? Anyone know a good website like that? Like Twitch Mega or YouTube except never ending.
> 
> ...


Every little bit helps! The main reason I suggested using torrents to bog down Tor was because I read that that is already a problem, so it seemed the most efficient way. However, you have a good idea of streaming stuff using the Tor browser! As I said in the OP, what I really want is an app that runs in the background and uses minimal CPU usage, but maximum Tor bandwidth usage. Soon I'll look into writing such a program.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I just realized that another issue with such a program is how it would slow down Tor. If it repeatidly accessed the same website over and over, it would accidentally DDoS that site in addition to Tor. I need to find some way to stress the network as a whole like a torrent does. The nice thing about using torrents is that they are meant to handle massive volumes of data without DDoS problems.


----------



## jamieyello (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah, I was thinking, what's a DDoS attack to Twitch and what's a DDoS attack to tor? Twitch may not even care if it means they draw more viewers to their site.

I was also thinking if the bandwidth is spread out over multiple sites it might not be such a big deal to those sites. mega.nz might work well, if someone finds a big Mega file, say 50/200 GBs big, we can download it over and over, they can't just take it down from the public. It's not a phony file dedicated to DDoS, it's real and someone is using it. That just brings me back to what's a DDoS attack to Mega and what's a DDoS attack to tor?

But you are right, a standalone program that just spams bandwidth directly to the tor network would be the best. As little collateral damage as possible.


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

jamieyello said:


> Yeah, I was thinking, what's a DDoS attack to Twitch and what's a DDoS attack to tor? Twitch may not even care if it means they draw more viewers to their site.
> 
> I was also thinking if the bandwidth is spread out over multiple sites it might not be such a big deal to those sites. mega.nz might work well, if someone finds a big Mega file, say 50/200 GBs big, we can download it over and over, they can't just take it down from the public. It's not a phony file dedicated to DDoS, it's real and someone is using it. That just brings me back to what's a DDoS attack to Mega and what's a DDoS attack to tor?
> 
> But you are right, a standalone program that just spams bandwidth directly to the tor network would be the best. As little collateral damage as possible.


Currently, I'm looking into connecting to Tor, then disconnecting, then connecting, and on and on forever. However, I'm not sure how much bandwidth that would actually use. Another idea is to randomize the sites to spam between giants like google, amazon, yahoo, etc. That would spread out the load.


----------



## jamieyello (Nov 20, 2015)

One last bit of input I have is maybe the application could send data from itself to other users, who receive it using the application. That might be a little more ambitious than just pinging a bunch of random sites over and over though. Maybe using those two methods in combination would work best, just maximizing bandwidth usage.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Nov 20, 2015)

To beat Tor, we need to "infect" as many relay nodes with our monitoring nodes as possible. This decreases anonymity of everyone who uses the network since data relayed to an "infected" node unveils the direct previous node and if there are many "untrusted" nodes, nodes by real users are more likely to attract attention so participating as relay node and tracking accesses can also help.


----------



## Februarysn0w (Nov 20, 2015)

listen your mind first then do it.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 20, 2015)

what is this shit?!?


----------



## Minox (Nov 20, 2015)

I'll quote myself:


> Daesh uses TOR - Therefore we must spam TOR



This is one of the stupidest ideas I've ever heard.


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

Minox said:


> I'll quote myself:
> 
> Daesh uses TOR - Therefore we must spam TOR
> 
> This is one of the stupidest ideas I've ever heard.


Well, think about it this way: If we had shut down Tor some time before the Paris Attacks, then they would've had to find another way to communicate. Now, there is a good chance that whatever new system of communication they would choose will be hackable by counter-terrorism organizations. Meaning that if we had taken down Tor before the Paris Attacks, hundreds of people probably would still be alive. Even though it's too late to save those people now, ISIS undoubtedly is planning and will plan many other deadly attacks. If we take down Tor as soon as possible, there is a very good chance that that would save the lives of many people. Now, it's possible you understand something about this that I don't. If that is the case, would you mind elaborating on your statement "This is one of the stupidest ideas I've ever heard."? Also, as jamieyello pointed out, after ISIS is gone, the DDoS attack on Tor could stop and the network could be used again!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BullyWiiPlaza said:


> To beat Tor, we need to "infect" as many relay nodes with our monitoring nodes as possible. This decreases anonymity of everyone who uses the network since data relayed to an "infected" node unveils the direct previous node and if there are many "untrusted" nodes, nodes by real users are more likely to attract attention so participating as relay node and tracking accesses can also help.


That's a good idea! I remember reading about it somewhere before, but the reason ignored it was because I didn't want to get the many legitimate users of Tor in trouble as well as ISIS. There are plenty of people on Tor who are technically breaking the law, but they aren't really doing anything that bad.


----------



## Minox (Nov 20, 2015)

Mr. Mysterio said:


> Well, think about it this way: If we had shut down Tor some time before the Paris Attacks, then they would've had to find another way to communicate. Now, there is a good chance that whatever new system of communication they would choose will be hackable by counter-terrorism organizations. Meaning that if we had taken down Tor before the Paris Attacks, hundreds of people probably would still be alive. Even though it's too late to save those people now, ISIS undoubtedly is planning and will plan many other deadly attacks. If we take down Tor as soon as possible, there is a very good chance that that would save the lives of many people. Now, it's possible you understand something about this that I don't. If that is the case, would you mind elaborating on your statement "This is one of the stupidest ideas I've ever heard."? Also, as jamieyello pointed out, after ISIS is gone, the DDoS attack on Tor could stop and the network could be used again!


From what I gather they communicated with plaintext SMS and not TOR.


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

Minox said:


> From what I gather they communicated with plaintext SMS and not TOR.


Well, I just did some more research, and it looks like you are partially right. They do use other methods of communication sometimes, but the darkweb through Tor is also a HUGE asset to them. It's where they get a lot of their guns and ammunition, and they also do a lot of recruitment there too. Also, a lot of the other communication systems they use require the Tor network. Here, take a look at these articles:
http://www.businessinsider.com/isis-is-using-the-dark-web-2015-7
http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/30271/intelligence/isis-avoiding-us-surveillance.html

BTW, it's not TOR, it's Tor. Look at this: https://www.torproject.org/docs/faq.html.en#WhyCalledTor

So, as I said in the OP, taking down Tor wouldn't completely stop their communication, but it would put a HUGE monkey wrench in them. Also, there is a very good chance that the confusion caused by the communications disruption would give other countries time to retaliate.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 20, 2015)

What you're trying to orchestrate is what's known as a DDoS attack, which is a federal crime in every civilised nation.


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> What you're trying to orchestrate is what's known as a DDoS attack, which is a federal crime in every civilised nation.


Correct! Now, since Tor is built to be completely anonymous, how do you think anyone can be caught doing this?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, there is no way to prove that anyone doing this is actually doing a DDoS attack. All that can be proven, in the worst possible case, is that they are downloading torrents through Tor, which is NOT illegal. (Providing that the torrents themselves are legal.)


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 20, 2015)

Why not take it a step further? Evil people are using the internet right now so let's sabotage a major internet backbone!


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (Nov 20, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> Why not take it a step further? Evil people are using the internet right now so let's sabotage a major internet backbone!


Yes, there are many evil people in the world, but I'm comparing ISIS to Nazi Germany. The Nazis wanted to exterminate all non-aryan people, especially Jews. ISIS wants to exterminate all non-Radical-Muslim people, especially Christians. In the time of Nazi Germany, there were of course many non-Nazi evil people in the world doing evil things, just like now. However, the Nazis posed a much greater threat to the future of the free world than any independent evil people. I think ISIS should be viewed the same way. Another thing to consider is what the consequences would be of sabotaging the entire internet. (If it were even possible, which I doubt.) If it were done, that would be a MAJOR problem in the lives of almost every person in the world. However, taking down Tor would have absolutely no effect on many people's lives.

EDIT: Approximately 1 out of every 3500 people in the world would be affected if Tor were to stop working.


----------



## Minox (Nov 20, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> Why not take it a step further? Evil people are using the internet right now so let's sabotage a major internet backbone!


Evil people breathe air - let's get rid of that as well!


----------



## Konno Ryo (Nov 21, 2015)

Minox said:


> Evil people breathe air - let's get rid of that as well!


Better start sucking.


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 21, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> Better start sucking.


That's what she said ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 21, 2015)

So we're gonna DDoS the Dark Web? Let's do it


----------



## jamieyello (Nov 22, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So we're gonna DDoS the Dark Web? Let's do it



Yeah you better have nothing to lose when you take on all of the dark web (and all who inhabit it). 

You know, that place where people sell drugs, weapons, recruit terrorists, _*hit men... *_I don't know tc, posting your plans on a public forum might not be subtle enough. If you successfully take down the dark web, and anyone important sees this, you might just be a dead man. If you keep pursuing this, I'm not saying you shouldn't, you really should be prepared for what people are going to try to throw at you. AKA make yourself completely untraceable.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 23, 2015)

Most of that stuff is fake btw. The real ones are as difficult to get into as a warez scene topsite, if not harder.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 23, 2015)

jamieyello said:


> Yeah you better have nothing to lose when you take on all of the dark web (and all who inhabit it).
> 
> You know, that place where people sell drugs, weapons, recruit terrorists, _*hit men... *_I don't know tc, posting your plans on a public forum might not be subtle enough. If you successfully take down the dark web, and anyone important sees this, you might just be a dead man. If you keep pursuing this, I'm not saying you shouldn't, you really should be prepared for what people are going to try to throw at you. AKA make yourself completely untraceable.


Doesn't Tor anonymize your connection, though?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Doesn't Tor anonymize your connection, though?


In theory. There's plenty of ways anonymity can be compromised,  and quite easily.

I admire OP's intentions, however misguided they may be, but even if you could possibly manage to interrupt the network for a significant amount of time, think about all the people who are using it for innocent reasons (yes, I include silkroad and the like in the list of innocent sites).


----------



## TLOZmaster (Nov 23, 2015)

This would be devious and fun  I am in cx


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 24, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> In theory. There's plenty of ways anonymity can be compromised,  and quite easily.
> 
> I admire OP's intentions, however misguided they may be, but even if you could possibly manage to interrupt the network for a significant amount of time, think about all the people who are using it for innocent reasons (yes, I include silkroad and the like in the list of innocent sites).


What kind of innocent reasons would there be for using Tor? If you're undercover and with the government there's their own secure network. I can't think of anything legal that would ever happen on the Deep/Dark Web that couldn't happen just as easily without the extra layers of anonymity that Tor provides


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What kind of innocent reasons would there be for using Tor? If you're undercover and with the government there's their own secure network. I can't think of anything legal that would ever happen on the Deep/Dark Web that couldn't happen just as easily without the extra layers of anonymity that Tor provides


Well legality doesn't always equate to morality, and buying drugs online is a victimless crime, and depending what you do under the influence, using them can be too.

The "dark web" myth has been perpetuated by scaremongers who want to have it banned completely, along with bitcoins. Red rooms, if they even exist, would be impossible to get into without knowing somebody irl. The absolute worst thing you'll ever find on the deep web is cp and authorities all over the world can find the site owners and have then prosecuted and the site taken down.

The deep web is also a good place to express disgust with the government without fear of being persecuted as a terrorist. In fact, there was recently a revolution against a corrupt regime orchestrated through the deep web.

Short version: deep web is just unindexed sites, likely run by paranoid people and conspiracy theorists, nothing more.


----------



## roseputter (Nov 24, 2015)

⍽


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 26, 2015)

heres an idea
https://www.yahoo.com/travel/catfished-girls-scam-isis-on-social-media-for-125374397897.html

some nice lippy and nail varnish and a cheapo nylon wig from the pound shop and your in business fighting terrorists and you get to make yourself some moolah in the process ......just make sure they pay you in bitcoin and use the "evil" tor network so they dont track you down


----------



## asian flavor (Dec 7, 2015)

You are exposing yourself by doing this.  The reason behind not using TOR for torrent is that it will exposed your IP address since Bittorrent software could/will bypass the SOCKS protocol.  And you think this is going to take out TOR...that's funny.  Read this article and this research site for more info.    There are several ways to encrypt messaging people that does not involve TOR.  Awesome that you want to help get rid of ISIS, but you are putting everyone that does this into danger of exposing themselves.


----------



## Attacker3 (Dec 7, 2015)

The only things attackers used were Playstation Network and SMS messages.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 9, 2015)

The other day on the news did Obama say we are or aren't going to war with ISIS. I know he said we weren't but it sure as hell sounded like a declaration of war or some shit.


----------



## Alternator47 (Dec 11, 2015)

Almost forgot this was the EOF...


----------



## jamieyello (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey TC Donald Trump's all over this plan.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ire-Internet-shutdown-calls-disrupt-ISIS.html

Is Donald Trump on GBAtemps? What's his username, I want to pm him


----------



## Abcdfv (Sep 5, 2016)

Is anyone still doing this? I feel like it's not much of a difference if I'm the only one


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 5, 2016)

Abcdfv said:


> Is anyone still doing this? I feel like it's not much of a difference if I'm the only one


I am


----------



## Konno Ryo (Sep 5, 2016)

Abcdfv said:


> Is anyone still doing this? I feel like it's not much of a difference if I'm the only one


I'm still using Tor without sharing bandwith, but for downloading "files" I have found that I2P works better.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 5, 2016)

Abcdfv said:


> Is anyone still doing this? I feel like it's not much of a difference if I'm the only one


Why is DDOSing a US government funded service going to help the world? https://www.torproject.org/about/sponsors.html.en

Granted I did read the OP at the time and it was a bunch of nonsense, and the stuff espoused then still is.


----------



## jamieyello (Sep 5, 2016)

Got em lol

It could have worked but we needed more in the coverage department.

I hear news networks are good at pushing biased news on an uninformed people. We could still make it happen, we'd just need coverage. Like doing something controversial on purpose just to get on the news. MSNBC would call us evil or something, then we'd be Fox's heroes, then we'd have armchair intellectuals discussing the morality of taking down the anonymous internet while thousands of people start DDOSing Tor.

Granted I like Tor and if we had the world volunteer to DDOS it for us I would be sad. Plus the more you think about it ISIS would just start using some other kind of communication.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 5, 2016)

im sure there is some half decent coders who sympathize with ISIS who could knock together a sophisticated encrypted communications protocol, and any actual important intel is probably relayed via offline or heavily coded means, i doubt they just pop on skype to talk about their super terrorist plans, plus any decent DDOS attacks generally require the use of botnets of thousands of computers, and im sure certain organizations/governments already have huge resources being used to target any private browsing solutions, a few people downloading ubuntu isn't going to be doing much except slowing down the specific nodes your being routed through, and im not too sure about the specifics of tor but i would imagine they already have some sort of traffic management to mitigate any basic DDOS attempts


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 5, 2016)

Arguably this would not be a basic DDOS attempt -- the ideal such attack is thousands of unique IPs generating traffic that is functionally indistinguishable from real traffic. This would theoretically be that, and with the nature of torrents and modern extensions to the protocol to dodge ISP level DPI and blocks it is not even as though they could go that way.

Nice talk relevant as of this little aside


----------



## KevinX8 (Jan 12, 2017)

Any confirmation if the OP got kidnapped by ISIS? seems really fucked since his last action on the net was this thread


----------



## Deboog (Jan 12, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> Any confirmation if the OP got kidnapped by ISIS? seems really fucked since his last action on the net was this thread


Don't be silly. Also don't necrobump.


----------



## KevinX8 (Jan 12, 2017)

Deboog said:


> Don't be silly. Also don't necrobump.


Meh just a mini necro only 4 months old. Also it's EoF so not like it matters


----------



## jamieyello (Jan 12, 2017)

Did Isis leave their dirthuts to come to TC? The tragic irony is TC could have used tor to hide his location.

He'll probably show up five months from now posting in the topic.

Anyway a DDoS attack would have probably worked pretty well. I think they're typically implemented is spreading a dormant virus to other people's hardware and run the attacks using other people's bandwidth, but even then that would just be a minor inconvenience to anyone using it since the virus would eventually get found and gotten rid of. I don't think you could have convinced the public to voluntarily help you DDoS tor, most people smart enough to know what tor is doesn't want it to go away, anyone ignorant enough would be too afraid they'd get bombed or killed by a hitman.

Nov 20 2015 he was last seen, does that date mean the last time he logged in, or the last time he posted? If the former then maybe that's a little weird.


----------



## KevinX8 (Jan 12, 2017)

jamieyello said:


> Did Isis leave their dirthuts to come to TC? The tragic irony is TC could have used tor to hide his location.
> 
> He'll probably show up five months from now posting in the topic.
> 
> ...


last login, yeah really weird, all his other online accounts are dead too like his github etc. Really did disappear off the net


----------



## xtheman (Jan 12, 2017)

Mr. Mysterio said:


> Pros:
> - Less child pornography.


Thats a con in my book


----------



## KevinX8 (Jan 12, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> Thats a con in my book









Also ddosing a network created by the CIA is really stupid, It was designed to catch criminals without putting them off if they saw the IP of some office in the CIA lol and if only the CIA used Tor obviously every Tor IP = CIA IP. That's why they opened tor to the public, to make it actually useful. Just because ISIS use it for evil thosen't mean you should forgot what it's orginal purpose was


----------



## souler92 (Jan 12, 2017)

you do know isis was created by the government...?

i mean, it only takes a few years untill trump gets his own muslim terrorist group....

bush had sadamn a.k.a. al qauda? obama had osama? and now isis, whats next?


----------



## KevinX8 (Jan 12, 2017)

souler92 said:


> you do know isis was created by the government...?
> 
> i mean, it only takes a few years untill trump gets his own muslim terrorist group....
> 
> bush had sadamn a.k.a. al qauda? obama had osama? and now isis, whats next?


Yeah IK just waiting till 20th when Der Fuhrer Rump gives them the AOK to begin WW3


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 12, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> Thats a con in my book



And I find that to be absolute and subhuman shit, anyone who is involved with that kind of garbage deserves to


----------



## KevinX8 (Jan 12, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> And I find that to be absolute and subhuman shit, anyone who is involved with that kind of garbage deserves to.... well I'll leave it at that ;O;


Takes a comment in EoF seriously. Later dies of osteoporosis. RIP


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 12, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> Takes a comment in EoF seriously. Later dies of osteoporosis. RIP



Plays freeze tag, gets hypothermia


----------



## KevinX8 (Jan 12, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Plays freeze tag, gets hypothermia


Acts like the floor is lava, his bones where later found in the basement


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 12, 2017)

KevinX8 said:


> Acts like the floor is lava, his bones where later found in the basement



Catches Pokemon with master ball, Pokemon breaks free.


----------



## KevinX8 (Jan 12, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Catches Pokemon with master ball, Pokemon breaks free.


divides 0 by 0 with a quantum computer. Creates black hole


----------



## Flame (Jan 13, 2017)

wanks, goes blind


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2017)

first page: we need to stop isis by taking down the tor network
last page:


Flame said:


> wanks, goes blind



what the fuck happened


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> first page: we need to stop isis by taking down the tor network
> last page:
> 
> 
> what the fuck happened


That's how we stop them, what are you talking about?


----------



## KevinX8 (Jan 16, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> That's how we stop them, what are you talking about?


Yes let's convince everyone at ISIS to wank! That will surely prevent WW3!


----------



## air2004 (Jan 18, 2017)

These last few comments was some funny shit.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 18, 2017)

What the fuck is with the last page?

Anyway, I'd love to help, but I doubt this would help _that_ much.


Also, I don't want my house bombed.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> What the fuck is with the last page?
> 
> Anyway, I'd love to help, but I doubt this would help _that_ much.
> 
> ...



OP makes a post not really even worth humouring for a whole raft of reasons*, seeing as it is in the section of the forum reserved for being somewhat silly people act silly. Hardly an unexpected turn of events.

*normally I would not bother but why would you join a distributed denial of service against a legitimate service/platform for a nonsense reason (pretty sure the cretins described in the OP breath air and drink water too) that is not even likely to trouble things in the way the OP describes.


----------



## Yil (Jan 20, 2017)

Reduce the total population to 1%. Even if I am part of 99% I will still support this.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## air2004 (Jan 22, 2017)

Due to OS system changes there will be no WWIII .... We will be jumping directly to WWVI.  We thank you for your understanding regarding this matter.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jan 22, 2017)

But i use tor to get past my schools website blocks


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Jan 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What kind of innocent reasons would there be for using Tor? If you're undercover and with the government there's their own secure network. I can't think of anything legal that would ever happen on the Deep/Dark Web that couldn't happen just as easily without the extra layers of anonymity that Tor provides


I use it to learn. I enjoy learning about everything I can. Whether my government wants me to or not. That's why I use it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 24, 2017)

7iven8Nine said:


> I use it to learn. I enjoy learning about everything I can. Whether my government wants me to or not. That's why I use it.


Have you considered that the stuff that there's a reason the stuff you're wanting to learn on the Deep Web is hidden from the public eye for, well... a reason?...


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Jan 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Have you considered that the stuff that there's a reason the stuff you're wanting to learn on the Deep Web is hidden from the public eye for, well... a reason?...


Yes, but that doesn't mean I shouldn't know about it. Knowledge is neither good or bad, knowledge is just that. Knowledge. What you do with it is what matters.


----------



## DevWolf59 (Feb 6, 2017)

where tf is the guy who made this thread


----------



## jamieyello (Apr 27, 2017)

This thread should be a reminder that the deep web is not a Nintendo game. There are hit-men, rapists, terrorists, drug traffickers, that relied on the network TC openly targeted like it was some kind of cute little project. TC was a very active member and contributor before he disappeared out of nowhere following this.

TC is gone and we have no idea if he's dead or just wisened up after this thread. I should have never enabled this crap, he didn't even know what a VPN was.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 27, 2017)

jamieyello said:


> This thread should be a reminder that the deep web is not a Nintendo game. There are hit-men, rapists, terrorists, drug traffickers, that relied on the network TC openly targeted like it was some kind of cute little project. TC was a very active member and contributor before he disappeared out of nowhere following this.
> 
> TC is gone and we have no idea if he's dead or just wisened up after this thread. I should have never enabled this crap, he didn't even know what a VPN was.


Nice bump


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2017)

jamieyello said:


> This thread should be a reminder that the deep web is not a Nintendo game. There are hit-men, rapists, terrorists, drug traffickers, that relied on the network TC openly targeted like it was some kind of cute little project. TC was a very active member and contributor before he disappeared out of nowhere following this.
> 
> TC is gone and we have no idea if he's dead or just wisened up after this thread. I should have never enabled this crap, he didn't even know what a VPN was.



Um... What does this have to do with taking down terrorists in the Middle East? 

Actually, nvm, this thread was derailed a long time ago. But still, it's an odd reason to bring this thread back up.  Why not start a new one? You'd be taken more seriously without being juxtaposed with wanking and blindness.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 27, 2017)

jamieyello said:


> This thread should be a reminder that the deep web is not a Nintendo game. There are hit-men, rapists, terrorists, drug traffickers, that relied on the network TC openly targeted like it was some kind of cute little project. TC was a very active member and contributor before he disappeared out of nowhere following this.
> 
> TC is gone and we have no idea if he's dead or just wisened up after this thread. I should have never enabled this crap, he didn't even know what a VPN was.


"TC"?


----------



## daxtsu (Apr 27, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> "TC"?



Topic Creator.


----------



## jamieyello (Apr 27, 2017)

TC's sig has to do with terrorism, this whole "project" did, and two year bump because I'm waiting to see if Mr. Mysterio ever logs in again. He hasn't.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 27, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> Topic Creator.


@jamieyello why not call him OP, like the site does?


----------



## jamieyello (Apr 27, 2017)

OP, TC, potato potato


----------



## daxtsu (Apr 27, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> @jamieyello why not call him OP, like the site does?



It's an older term (as far as I know); you usually see it on GameFAQs or older forums. Same thing basically, though.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2017)

jamieyello said:


> TC's sig has to do with terrorism, this whole "project" did, and two year bump because I'm waiting to see if Mr. Mysterio ever logs in again. He hasn't.



Ah, I thought you were referring to TheCruel. My bad.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2017)

Oh so @OP is a secret ISIS bomber or what?
From reading everything here, i came to that conclusion.


----------



## Vipera (Apr 27, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> and buying drugs online is a victimless crime


It depends where you buy it. Either you get it from some suicidal guy that's growing it in his basement or you get it from someone who buys it from someone involved in organized crime, where all the money go in the end. If you buy drugs off the street, you are 99% sure to be financing criminal organizations.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2017)

Vipera said:


> It depends where you buy it. Either you get it from some suicidal guy that's growing it in his basement or you get it from someone who buys it from someone involved in organized crime, where all the money go in the end. If you buy drugs off the street, you are 99% sure to be financing criminal organizations.


Both ways are illegal.


----------



## Vipera (Apr 27, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Both ways are illegal.


Ok? Nobody said otherwise. OP said it's a victimless crime, I disagree.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Ok? Nobody said otherwise. OP said it's a victimless crime, I disagree.


I also disagree. I didn't read OP fully because it was boring long statement "What i like or not and needs to be changed because i just said so".


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 27, 2017)

Or you grow it yourself?
But in my own opinion this world should burn, humanity that is. 21st century and we still have religious wars, Us as the world's police, some stupid fat asshole threatening everyone... jesus christ on a bicycle. I'm sorry if I offended anyone, was not my intention


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Or you grow it yourself?
> But in my own opinion this world should burn, humanity that is. 21st century and we still have religious wars, Us as the world's police, some stupid fat asshole threatening everyone... jesus christ on a bicycle. I'm sorry if I offended anyone, was not my intention


Meh, just send a nuke from space and bomb this awful place.


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 27, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Meh, just send a nuke from space and bomb this awful place.


I would love to ride it :-) 
Actually desing a virus to attack humans only, let the world reset :-)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I would love to ride it :-)
> Actually desing a virus to attack humans only, let the world reset :-)


Virus would not only kill humans but Earth also. 
Virus would poison water, and as we know poisonous water will kill ground.
If ground dies, trees and other stuff will just die. 
Then Earth will rot itself slowly.


----------

